# removal



## Jeff Canes (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Karalee (Jul 30, 2004)

:lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 30, 2004)

thats a keeper for sure!!




md


----------



## jadin (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh great. Now what am I supposed to do??


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 30, 2004)

LoL 
awesome contrast there

this blooper wasn't edited was it? 
the word crabs is strangely off-center, i wonder if that's the end of a longer word?
just fishin


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 31, 2004)

LOL.  I love it.


----------



## Lungfarmer (Aug 2, 2004)

LOL! That's a good one!


----------

